# Cities where the natives have unique accents



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok this may sound confusing but I noticed how some cities where the natives / locals have their unique accent whether it may be in English or any other language. 

Native New Yorkers for example have their "New Yawk" accent while "Cockney" is said to be the accent of a true Londoner. 

Are their any other cities where the locals have their unique accents? How about your city?

New York 





London (cockney)


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Most large cities in the uK have a strong regional accent other then London (where certain areas have traditionally had accents verging on different languages totally, as in the case of Cockney though it is sadly dying in the face of Estuary english).


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another perfect example is the *Scouse* accent of Liverpool.

The Beatles


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

"When I plugged her in she just blew up" :lol:

"Are you a mod or a rocker"
-"No, I'm a mocker"

Fantastic! :lol:


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

Every city of Italy have his proper accent, completley different from any other.

p.e. People of Milan have a typicall accent. People of Monza, that is part of the Metro Area of Milan and is located at not more than 11 kms north of Milan city centre the people have a slightly different accent.

Inside the Metro Area of Milan, there are many different accent: Milanese, Brianzolo, Pavese, Comasco, Varesotto, Alto Brianzolo, Bergamasco della Bassa, Bergamasco, Bargamasco delle Valli, Lecchese, Alto Lecchese, Dialetti del Lago Maggiore, Novarese, Lodigiano, Cremasco.

At leat 15 differents dialects in the same Metro Area.

And in all the rest of the city thing don't changed.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

^
same in Germany

Someone from Hamburg speaks a completely different german than someone from Munich.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

my city has its own accent, in fact it is one of the axis subdialects of the Northern Portuguese dialect (the oldest dialect in the Portuguese language). It is the transional sub-dialect between the one of Porto and the one of Minho (Braga), nevertheless it has its own particularities in pronunciation, rhythm, words, and all.

In fact, there's ins't just one accent in Póvoa, there's the southern neighbourhood accent, the northern accent and the inland more rural accent.

you can see that since minute 1:50, the guy speaks with a more rural accent, the girl speaks with a more typical city (then town) accent. She has the urban dialect. So it seems, differences are small between both.





Of course the city doesn't like like this anymore. LOL. It is an ethnographic documentary and drama film about Póvoa in the 19th century. it was the first Portuguese film to win an international award, in this case in Venice in the 1940s


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Doesn't every city have it's own unique accent?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ nope.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> ^^ nope.


Such as...?


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Chicago has a few local accents...

this site has several clips where you can feel the nasal.....

http://www.yorku.ca/earmstro/speech/dialects/chicago/index.html


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> Such as...?


most cities that I know don't have a proper distinct city accent... or I'm not aware of them. while in Póvoa, everybody even in the metro knows it is different.


----------



## brett7three (Jun 21, 2007)

globill said:


> Chicago has a few local accents...
> 
> this site has several clips where you can feel the nasal.....
> 
> http://www.yorku.ca/earmstro/speech/dialects/chicago/index.html


Yes, there are some unique varieties in Chicago, but the metro area in general has, the "Inland North" North American Accent which is currently undergoing a regional shift (that's quite historic). That shift is the NCS - "Northern Cities Shift". Look it up!


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

Here in cyprus we speak a dialect of greek, but even this ,is not uniform over the island as people from different areas of the island speak differently.
People from nicosia speak more standard(like in greece) greek than those from paphos or paralimni.
eg . in Limassol they say tsianta(bag)
in Nicosia they say tsanta(bag)

in limassol they say tsiokolata(chocolade)
in nicosia they say siokolata(chokolade)

in paralimni +paphos they say egioni( i)
in nicosia they say ego(i)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Not here, so I can't help you.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Ottawa definitely has an accent which is called "Valley" in Canada, refering to Ottawa River Valley. Montreal's accent is hard to distinguish from a Quebecker when it comes to English as far as I know. Don't really know about French.

Sydney, Nova Scotia has the "Breton" accent.


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

munich is certainly one of them...also cologne in germany,very cool accent!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssyqkczuaWs...this is Kanaken(turkish)German accent!
:lol:


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

*Accents and dialects in Milan Metro Area*


*a political of Milan (completely idiot btw), that talks with a typicall Milan accent, and with some words of Milan Dialect*





*Dialect of ALpine Valley close to Bergamo, 70-80 km north east of Milan.*





*Dialect of Brescia* 





*Dialect and accent of Pavia*


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

i'd say pretty much every town in england has different accents. some of them and not noticable to the un trained ear but locals will be able to tell. for example there is big differences in the leeds and bradford accents. theres even difference between north and south leeds! 

i'd expect this to be much the same across the whole world! 

is there actually any country with one accent? (yeh forget places like san marino).


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ waw, some of those rural dialects seem Portuguese (Bergamo) or Spanish(Brescia, although once she sound familiar too), sometimes it truly sounds and I can understand what they are sawing, but next, I can't understand nothing, I don't understand much what they are saying. :lol:

I understood very little of that politician was saying, I prefer standard Italian, much easier to understand. :lol: People in Milano starts rambling too much, and a guy gets lost.:nuts:


----------

